# iMac Capricieux ! Refuse de booter sur un lecteur externe...



## JonBoy (12 Août 2006)

Bonjour a tous !

J'ai hérité d'un iMac 333 Mhz Bondi, 288 Mo / 6 Go / CD, sur lequel j'aimerai installer Tiger ou Panther faute de mieux. Actuellement je suis sous Jaguar, mais bon...  

Mon lecteur CD refusant de lire correctement mes CD de Panther alors qu'ils marchent très bien dans mes autres Mac, j'ai branché un lecteur DVD (LiteOne pour l'histoire) en USB par le biais d'un adaptateur que j'ai pris dans le boitier de mon disque dur externe. Le tout branché et le CD de Panther ou DVD de Tiger inséré, la bécane lis le tout correctement, mais impossible de booter dessus... J'ai redémaré via le tableau de Préférence Système "Démarrage" en lui indiquant que je voulais qu'il boot sur ce disque mais le bougre n'a rien voulu savoir.

J'ai bien XPostFacto 4, mais je ne pense pas que ça puisse m'aider (outre le fait de rendre compatible ma machine pour Tiger...) J'avoue etre un peu perdu dans les réglage qu'il propose...

J'ai également essayé d'installer un système via Ethernet... Une fois le lecteur monté du CD ou du DVD, l'utilitaire "Démarrage" reconnaissait bien l'histoire, mais au redémarrage oualou...

Bref ! Est ce que qq'un aurai un tuyau ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## JPTK (12 Août 2006)

Pas possible de booter en USB, seulement en firewire ou en interne.
Le mieux serait de changer le lecteur interne.
Pas possible non plus de faire une install via ethernet.

Faut v&#233;rifier que le firmware est bien &#224; jour avant d'installer panther ou tiger.

Ce que tu pourrais faire c'est installer OSX sur un DD interne via un powermac par exemple et puis l'installer dans l'imac.


----------



## JonBoy (13 Août 2006)

Bon ! J'ai craqué ! J'ai tout simplement (!) démonté le lecteur DVD de mon PowerBook et remonté dans l'iMac et ca a marché ! Maintenant il faut tout que je remonte !

Pour le Firmware, c'étais bon, j'ai le firmware 3.03 f, j'ai tenté les MàJ, mais il a rien voulu prendre le bougre ! J'en ai déduit qu'il était a jour !

Merci bien pour ton aide.


----------



## itsmi (24 Août 2006)

Salut

moi aussi je viens d'installer un lecteur DVD dans un vieux imac g3 266 et qui est m&#234;me un graveur  mange-disque (bien s&#251;r j'ai sucr&#233; le couvercle d'origine puisqu'il s'agit au d&#233;part d'un mod&#232;le avec kecteur de CD tiroir) 

Gr&#226;ce &#224; Patchburn le syst&#232;me le reconnais et valide la gravure (pa sencore test&#233;e) en revanche je n'ai pas le lecteur DVD apple install&#233; et pour l'instant impossible de lire un DVD ni avec VLC ni avec djoPlayer 

Est-ce que c'est parce qu'il s'agit d'un 266 (512 de RAM) ?

de ce mod&#232;le pr&#233;cis ?

ou encore parce que j'ai install&#233; tous les softs quasiment sur une partition 2 afin de laisser seul ou presque le ysyt&#232;me sur partition 1 (8 go maxi incontournable avec ce tacot) ?

question subsidiaire: y a t'il moyen d'installer le lecteur DVD apple &#224; part (et comment) ?

Comment &#231;a se passe de ton c&#244;t&#233; ? si je me souviens bien c'est un 288 ?

au fait comment tu fais avec le disque d'origine ? 6 go c'est la mis&#232;re ! quasi impossible de sauvegarder quoique soit faute d'&#233;touffer le system, pour ma part je l'ai chang&#233; pour un 30 Go


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2006)

itsmi a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant impossible de lire un DVD ni avec VLC ni avec djoPlayer
> 
> Est-ce que c'est parce qu'il s'agit d'un 266 (512 de RAM) ?
> 
> ...



Non rien de tout ça, simplement, il n'est pas assez puissant. Mon PowerBook G3/266 avait un lecteur de DVD en option, mais il ne fonctionnait pas seul, il était fourni avec une PC Card de décodage MPEG. Sans la carte, impossible de lire un DVD.


----------



## itsmi (24 Août 2006)

OK merci, c'est bien ce que je craignais !

Sinon à tout hasard et pour info je signale que personnellement pour installer Panther (update 3.9) correctement sur un imac g3 266, j'ai dû faire:

. créer une partition 1 (maxi 8Go) pour le system (sur un disque de 30 Go - à mon avis jusqu'à 120 Go c'est sans souci pour cette bécane, au delà, diverses limitations)

. mise à jour du firmware sous OS 9.2 en démarrant sur le CD d'install (qui je le rappelle est un système complet contrairement à OS X) sans l'installer

. reset de la carte mère (penser à débrancher tout ce qui se débranche et à enlever la pile ou même en profiter pour la changer, c'est ce que j'ai fait)

. boost mémoire (à mon avis 512 c'est le minimum et c'est aussi le maximum  )

Au final, franchement il tournicote pas mal du tout et ma nièce est ravie


----------

